# Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Fischt von Euch jemand eine Nottingham und/oder kann mir jemand eine gute Rolle empfehlen und gleichzeitig auch sagen wo ich die herbekomme?

Danke im Voraus.

burn


----------



## ossis angelladen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

hallo burn77. ich fische bereits über 20 jahre mit centre-pin rollen. besonders für kleinere flüsse sind diese rollen einfach super. 
browning hatte -oder hat? eine im angebot. neu im programm hat okuma eine cp. zu erschwinglichem preis. ob diese bereits lieferbar ist weiss ich jedoch nicht.
viel spass!


----------



## Der Stipper (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Hallo burn77
Nottinghamrolle ist gut, aber ein kleiner Tipp, ich hab mir bei Ebay eine alte Wenderolle gekauft, wird häufig fälschlicherweise als Fliegenrolle angeboten, einige Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung. Die Rolle funktioniert wie eine normale Nottingham, mit Knarre oder Freilauf, du kannst aber den Rollenkörper drehen und dann ähnlich auswerfen wie mit ner Stationärrolle. Einfach genial. Die Preise liegen in der Größenordnung bis 10,00 EUR. ich meine, es ist ne gute Alternative, ich hab ca. 150 m 0,20er drauf, aber selbst bei Barben im Rhein noch nie die ganze Länge benötigt. Da du direkten Kontakt zum Fisch hast, kannst du viel härter rangehen, drillen kannst du prima mit dem Handballen. Die neuen Rollen sind eigentlich gar nicht so anderss aufgebaut, wie meine, nur dass du sie nicht drehen kannst.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Da ich bei uns zum Äschenfischen vielleicht schon ein bisschen werfen können sollte, denk ich auch dran mir ne Wenderolle zuzulegen. Hatt jemand Erfahrungen mit den Wenderollen von Hebeisen bzw. Stucki (www.hebeisen.ch)?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Wenn Du eine Günstige Wenderolle Suchst, dann schau mal nach einer Lincoln von Shakespeare. wird von Alvey in Australien gebaut. Zwar nur Kunstoff aber gut.

Bei Ebay findet man noch die Browning Rotator Centrepin wenn man shops in die suche einbezieht.
Sonst sind die Shakespeare (Vivtec) Eagle und Golden Eagle noch recht günstig und gut.

Die Schweizer Stucki und Robo sind ja doch recht Teuer. Und ich finde das da schnell mal die Schnur abspringt. Meins wärs nicht, aber andere sehen das anders. Qualitativ sind sie hervorragend.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ossis angelladen (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

centrepin sind nicht unbedingt zum werfen vorgesehen. ich selbst verfüge auch über eine speedy wenderolle, benutze die wendefunktion jedoch nicht. (beim aufwickeln liegen klänge evtl übereinander-mag ich nich)
beim abtreiben eines sticks oder chubbers etc. sollte das ablaufen absolut ruckfrei sein, wobei die rolle nur so schnell schnur freigeben sollte wie es die strömung erfordert. 
für dementsprechend seidenweichen lauf sollte man auf ein par euro nicht schaufen.
eine derartige rolle ist fürs leben. ich denke daß für ca 200 euro was richtig gutes zu haben ist.   
petri heil


----------



## BarbenMeister (23. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Hi!

Habe es an anderer Stelle hier im Forum auch schon erwähnt. Es gibt eine hervorragende deutschsprachige Seite wo viele der Jungs mit der Pin fischen und wo es auch Praxisartikel sowie Forumsdiskussionen zu Thema gibt:

www.classycatchers.de

Die Infos dort haben mir bei der Kaufentscheidung viel geholfen.

Gruß

BarbenMeister


----------



## Fabiasven (23. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Hi,
hab mir ne Achsrolle in der Bucht gekauft. 14,95€ kostet die da. Bin mal gespannt ob die was taugt. Hier mal ein Link dazu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Achsrolle-Hegene...llen?hash=item51892918e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Andal (23. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

So wie sie ist, kann man diese Rolle nicht fischen. Sie besteht aus ordinären Alublechen, die nicht mal entgratet wurden. Wenn die Schnur an so einen Grat kommt, dann ist sie ab wie nix.

Mit reichlich Geduld, viel feinem Schleifpapier, Rollenöl und Liebe zum Basteln kann man sie bedingt fischbar machen. Aber mehr als 15,- € wird sie nie leisten!


----------



## Manta30 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Hallo Andal,

Du scheinst ja dieses Exemplar für 15.- Euronen ganz gut zu kennen. 
Aber wenn sich ein Neuling in Sachen Centre eine anschaffen möchte, wenn er denn überhaupt einen Händler findet, dann wird er schnell in Sachen Preis in Ohnmacht fallen und davon ablassen.
Eine richtige Centre ist eben eine spezielle Rolle mit ganz "speziellen" Preisen.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Stimmt, ich kenne die 15,- Rolle, weil ich sie mir aus reiner Neugier mal besorgt hab. Fischen wollte ich sie eh nie. Bei mir ist sie Deko auf einer alten Rute...

Und so teuer sind sie, obwohl sehr speziell, auch wieder nicht. Ab etwa dem Gegenwert von zwei Tankfüllungen an einem Mittelklasse PKW geht es los. Zwei Tanks hat man ggf. sehr schnell verfahren, b.z.w. eingespart.

Selbst die Edelrollen von Chris Lythe sind erschwinglich. Bei den zwei Jahren Lieferzeit muss man lediglich so um einen knappen Euro pro Tag ins Sparschwein geben... billiger, als ein Kaffee unterwegs.|wavey:


----------



## Fabiasven (24. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*



Andal schrieb:


> So wie sie ist, kann man diese Rolle nicht fischen. Sie besteht aus ordinären Alublechen, die nicht mal entgratet wurden. Wenn die Schnur an so einen Grat kommt, dann ist sie ab wie nix.
> 
> Mit reichlich Geduld, viel feinem Schleifpapier, Rollenöl und Liebe zum Basteln kann man sie bedingt fischbar machen. Aber mehr als 15,- € wird sie nie leisten!



Ach das mit dem Abschleifen bekomm ich hin, bin ja gelernter Metaller. Ansonsten erwarte ich nicht soviel, aber für die paar mal die ich sie benutze wird sie ausreichen.


----------



## Fabiasven (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Also ich weis nicht was Andal hat, die Rolle ist für das Geld top. Ich musste nichts nachschleifen. Alle Kanten sind sauber.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Die amerikanische Firma Bell hatte mal einen sehr schönen Werbespruch für Fahrradhelme:

"If you have a 5$ head, wear a 5$ helmet!"

In diesem Sinne... oder man hatte noch nie eine wirklich gute Pin an der Rute.


----------



## Fabiasven (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*



Andal schrieb:


> Die amerikanische Firma Bell hatte mal einen sehr schönen Werbespruch für Fahrradhelme:
> 
> "If you have a 5$ head, wear a 5$ helmet!"
> 
> In diesem Sinne... oder man hatte noch nie eine wirklich gute Pin an der Rute.



Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das ich ne gute will. Die hätte ich bekommen können, lohnt sich aber die paar mal nicht. Da die 15€ Rolle eigentlich gut verarbeitet ist reicht mir das.


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

kennt jemand die  Okuma (centre) pins?

Die 15 Euro Rolle hab ich, solang sich die Schnur nicht um die Rolle legt geht es ganz gut. Perfekt ist was anderes, aber sehr gut zum anspruchslosen Fischen. Das Drillen mit einer direkt aufwickelnden Rolle ist sagenhaft.Muss ich demnächst wieder mal machen


----------



## Manta30 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

Ich war auch ziemlich neugierig auf das Teil und habe mir eine besorgt. Und ich kann mich nur der Kritik von Andal anschließen. Aber für 15 Euro kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten. Ich glaube nicht, dass man damit ein vernüftiges Trotting durchführen kann. Persönlich nenne ich bis jetzt noch keine "echte" Centerpin mein Eigen, sondern hatte bis jetzt nur einmal auf Leihbasis das Vergnügen. Allerdings werde ich nun langsam mal anfangen zu sparen.


----------



## Fabiasven (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*



Manta30 schrieb:


> Ich war auch ziemlich neugierig auf das Teil und habe mir eine besorgt. Und ich kann mich nur der Kritik von Andal anschließen. Aber für 15 Euro kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten. Ich glaube nicht, dass man damit ein vernüftiges Trotting durchführen kann. Persönlich nenne ich bis jetzt noch keine "echte" Centerpin mein Eigen, sondern hatte bis jetzt nur einmal auf Leihbasis das Vergnügen. Allerdings werde ich nun langsam mal anfangen zu sparen.



Das die ganz perfekt ist sag ich ja nicht. Aber man musste nichts feilen oder etc. Meine hat 2 Funktionen, einmal ratsche, einmal ohne. Wenn ich die ratsche rausmache läuft die schnur fast schon zu gut ab. Ich musste gestern schon etwas mit dem Finger bremsen, daß die Schnur sich nicht gleich abspult. Egal, für das Geld reicht es. Konnte nen richtig fetten Döbel supertoll damit drillen (und auch andere größere Fische). Ich ziehe bald um, und habe dann nicht mehr die möglichkeit damit zu angeln, deswegen die für 15. Die ich letztens erst kaufen wollte (180€) lohnt sich also nicht für mich.

Bei den Stationärrollen kaufe ich auch nur gute, die hab ich ja auch dauernd im Einsatz.


----------



## Manta30 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Nottingham-Rolle (Centre-Pin)*

@ Fabiasven

Wenn Du damit zufrieden bist, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Werde meine erst am We testen können. Allerdings musste ich ein paar kleine Schleifarbieten an meiner durchführen.


----------

